# Lost book



## redfish (Feb 19, 2010)

How do you undelete a lost book?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you bought it from Amazon it's saved forever.  You should be able to find it in the Archive on your Kindle and, with Wireless on, re-download it.  Alternatively, go to "Manage Your Kindle" on Amazon, find the book, and resend it.

If you did NOT purchase it from Amazon, you'll have to re-copy it from your computer file or re-download it from where ever you got it from in the first place.


----------

